# Raintree Vacation Club and Grand Regina



## andrech (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi, I am new to the forum and to the whole time share/vacation club thing. I am considering buying (re-sale) points in the Raintree Vacation Club or fractional ownership at the Grand Regina in Los Cabos (which is part of the Raintree resorts).
 Hoped you could help me with the following questions:
 - How easy is it to actually use the points at the resorts you like at the most busy periods? Especially, we loved the Grand Regina (right next to Club Regina and the Westin). I am wondering if it in general would even be likely to get a 2br appartment there in the holiday week (xmas-new year) and the first week of January...These are the weeks we would typically go to Los Cabos if we go... If that is highly unlikely (even if we book as early as possible etc), we will maye look at fractional ownership instead. However I intutively like the flexibility of the points (but maybe the fractional ownership weeks translates easily into points and then it shouldnt be an issue..I dont know...). 

Any general views on Raintree Vacation Club? It feels like a fit as we like traveling to Whistler and Mexico and thats where they have a lot of their resorts.

thanks a lot! 
Andre


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jan 27, 2011)

andrech said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum and to the whole time share/vacation club thing. I am considering buying (re-sale) points in the Raintree Vacation Club or fractional ownership at the Grand Regina in Los Cabos (which is part of the Raintree resorts).
> Hoped you could help me with the following questions:
> - How easy is it to actually use the points at the resorts you like at the most busy periods? Especially, we loved the Grand Regina (right next to Club Regina and the Westin). I am wondering if it in general would even be likely to get a 2br appartment there in the holiday week (xmas-new year) and the first week of January...These are the weeks we would typically go to Los Cabos if we go... If that is highly unlikely (even if we book as early as possible etc), we will maye look at fractional ownership instead. However I intutively like the flexibility of the points (but maybe the fractional ownership weeks translates easily into points and then it shouldnt be an issue..I dont know...).
> 
> ...



Raintree is not a good choice for your first timeshare. The point system is a bit challenging to understand. Try Hilton vacation club (buy resale) as your first timeshare.


----------



## nyparadigm (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi - I have two comments:

1) Raintree points was my first timeshare purchase - which I did off of ebay.  It has worked out really well for me and I really like the points system - I find it to be one of those things that is confusing at first but very elegant once you figure it out. That being said, I did put a lot of effort into trying to learn the system.

2) The OP's question about Grand Regina prompted me to call Raintree and check.  I had always been somewhat curious about this beautiful facility and how it "fit into" the Raintree points system.  I asked about availability of a 2 bedroom for Christmas and New Year's week 2011 and was told that they "never" get units during holiday weeks.  The vacation guide walked me through the availability for 2011, which amounted to reasonable availability for June, July and August, and very limited to no availability the rest of the time. I had the sense that the lack of availability had almost nothing to do with the units having been snatched-up by Raintree Points users, but rather that the Grand Regina fractional owners had deposited few/no units.

I hope this is useful.  And good luck.

Chris


----------



## andrech (Jan 28, 2011)

nyparadigm said:


> Hi - I have two comments:
> 
> 1) Raintree points was my first timeshare purchase - which I did off of ebay.  It has worked out really well for me and I really like the points system - I find it to be one of those things that is confusing at first but very elegant once you figure it out. That being said, I did put a lot of effort into trying to learn the system.
> 
> ...



wow, this is unbelievably helpful!!! What a great forum!! I was suspecting the pitch of the pushy Raintree sales guy gave an overly opimistic view on how easy it was to leverage the points to get prime holiday weeks at the Grand Regina...Now that suspcion is confirmed,- if the vacation guide told you they "never" have units available for the relevant time.  I'll look into fractional ownership for those weeks, but suspect them to be pretty costly then. 

Thanks a ton!!!!

André


----------

